

Apple's Python is Tightening it's Grip--Not Gonna End in Gentle Snuggle - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2010/04/if-apple-is-serious-about-advertising.html

======
mkramlich
i suggest removing Python from title. no Python in article. a bit like putting
Java in title, clicking through to find out it's about an island in Pacific.

~~~
jacquesm
The title actually reads: "If Apple is Serious About Advertising, It Needs to
Drop Carrier Exclusivity"

